# Scooters for sale in Paphos



## Leon Caraolis (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everybody! I'm trying to find a decent second hand scooter in Paphos. Does anyone know of some body selling or maby a shop I could go to?

Regards,
Leon


----------

